# KIDS! Gotta check this out



## bfunk13 (Nov 8, 2012)

For about 6 months i could not figure out what was wrong with my home stereo, i tried several times and nothing, i figured the receiver may have quit and had been looking online for new ones. So, today i tried again, one last time, made sure every cord was connected right even tried the radio, hmm no sound. Somehow i spotted a red dot 
inside the headphone jack. First thing i thought was LIGHT BRIGHT. I knew something foreign was in the jack as it was inside about 1/4"and fit perfectly, so i heated up a pin and sunk it into the unknown object. Well my first thought was right. frickin' light bright piece. Kids! I would have thought it had to be metal to go to headphones, nope! The stereo now works great.


----------



## fishingpol (Nov 8, 2012)

Better in the stereo than up their noses.


----------



## osagebow (Nov 8, 2012)

hahaha! good stuff. Great idea on the extraction, too. Reminds me of the pop tart I found in the VCR. that was not pretty


----------



## bfunk13 (Nov 8, 2012)

hahahaha on the poptart


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 9, 2012)

Hehheh . . . thanks for the laugh . . . at your expense of course . . . no harm, no foul though, right?


----------



## bfunk13 (Nov 9, 2012)

no, i should have figured it was something like that.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 9, 2012)

That is good bfunk. Thanks. Are you still able to hold that dog on your lap? Try it and have someone take a picture of him up there. Then share it with us!


----------



## bfunk13 (Nov 9, 2012)

LOL, well kind of.
It's all i can do to pick him up now.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 9, 2012)

bfunk13 said:


> LOL, well kind of.
> All i can do to pick him up now.


 
Gotta love that dog man. Thanks for sharing that. Do you work overtime to feed him?


----------



## bfunk13 (Nov 9, 2012)

Funny you ask, just last night the wife says "we are almost out of dog food again" I was in shock as i just bought 30lbs.
We are feeding this Taste of the Wild brand that is far from cheap. Oh well, he is totally worth it.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey. I was feeding the same food. And I feel the same way about food quality. Then I found another brand at TSC that has almost exactly the same ingredients, same fat content, and same protien content. I believe it is 4health, which is a TSC brand probably. But it is almost identical. It is the Lamb and rice mix they sell. It is now saving me about $26/month if I remember the numbers right. I just mixed it in a little at a time and gradually increased the new stuff over a two week period. They are now on the new stuff and no problem with their systems. Well, they are still a couple of nut jobs, but I mean their digestive systems.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 9, 2012)

Yup. Here it is. And it is a 35 lb bag instead of a 30 lb bag. And it is $13 cheaper per bag. I was going through 2 bags a month of the Taste of the Wild.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/4health-trade-lamb-rice-formula-for-adult-dogs-35-lb-bag-5138492


----------



## bfunk13 (Nov 9, 2012)

Very cool, thanks for the link. 
I may try it!
One HUGE benefit to using good food is less waste if you know what i mean.


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 9, 2012)

how curious. I wouldn't think a light bright piece would be able to trick the TRS into bypassing the speaker outs....you learn something new everyday here.

well done.


----------



## bfunk13 (Nov 9, 2012)

Me either!
And what would make you look clear into the headphone jack, is why i never caught it before i suppose.
Just happened to see it for some reason. Currently playing away. Sounds great, as i remember.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 9, 2012)

I would still buy myself a new stereo to celebrate!


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 9, 2012)

bfunk13 said:


> Me either!
> And what would make you look clear into the headphone jack, is why i never caught it before i suppose.
> Just happened to see it for some reason. Currently playing away. Sounds great, as i remember.


 
my receiver sits on the bottom of my system. I'd have to lie on my stomach to look into the phone jack....I'd have found the sucker...after I chopped it in half with a machete....


----------



## lukem (Nov 9, 2012)

In some jacks the insertion of the headphones pushes in a switch that activates the headphone jack and kills the external speaker...not just the presence of metal giving continuity to the headphone speaker wire.  I only know this because I had one get stuck on me before.

Cool dog.


----------



## pen (Nov 9, 2012)

You blame the kids, but I think the dog did it


----------



## bfunk13 (Nov 9, 2012)

pen said:


> You blame the kids, but I think the dog did it


Literally LOL


----------



## yooperdave (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm so glad to see that there is someone else out there that still listens to a home stereo system! Bought mine overseas while in the Navy. Still works great. 99 lbs. thinks its time to get rid of it....And by the way-great fix!


----------



## bfunk13 (Nov 10, 2012)

85% of my music listening is through the computer and itunes, usually with headphones on so i don't disturb the rest of the household. 
But, when doing chores or cooking, nothing better than cranking up the old vinyl on a real stereo.


----------



## greebas (Nov 13, 2012)

bfunk13 said:


> LOL, well kind of.
> It's all i can do to pick him up now.


 
If there's a better dog than a Leo, I have yet to find it.


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Nov 14, 2012)

This made me lol. Gotta love em


----------



## bfunk13 (Nov 14, 2012)

greebas said:


> If there's a better dog than a Leo, I have yet to find it.


True!


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 14, 2012)

When we were kids my neighbor and friend had one of these.







He was a great dog. He was plenty big enough at the time that we could ride him. Slobbered like a , well, St. Bernard though.


----------



## bfunk13 (Nov 14, 2012)

Leonbergers are part St. Bernard, luckily they did not get the drooling trait.


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 15, 2012)

bfunk13 said:


> Leonbergers are part St. Bernard, luckily they did not get the drooling trait.


 
I remembered seeing one time that they created a St. that did not slober.? Have you or anyone ever heard of that?


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Nov 15, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> I remembered seeing one time that they created a St. that did not slober.? Have you or anyone ever heard of that?


I have a buddy with two saints. He calls them dry mouth saints. Says they don't slobber


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thread got all side tracked eh?


----------



## Gasifier (Nov 15, 2012)

CodyWayne718 said:


> Thread got all side tracked eh?


 
Sorry about Bfunk. It's really your fault though. Your the one with cool dog.


----------



## bfunk13 (Nov 15, 2012)

CodyWayne718 said:


> Thread got all side tracked eh?


Ahh it's cool. Should be a pet forum page on here as many topics are pet related.


----------

